# Moving to Italy



## MarcoGianni (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, 

I am a Swiss citizen currently living in Australia and I am looking to relocate to Italy later this year. When I move over there I will be 44. I speak fluent Italian along with another five European languages including English. I came here as a child so I speak English like a native. I have a Masters in Applied Linguistics from an Australian University and I also have a certificate to teach English. I am just wondering what my chances are of finding work in Italy. I am looking at moving to Rome but am also considering Florence and Venice. I still have my Swiss passport which means that I can work freely in Italy without needing to get a permesso di lavoro. I would be grateful for any advise you could give me.


----------



## pricey220 (Mar 18, 2009)

can anybody tell me where I can purchase electric shower in italy had no luck so far pricey220


----------

